# Crohn's Rash?



## My Butt Hurts

Is there a Crohn's rash type thingy??
I have had it 2 or 3 times now.  It's terribly itchy, and feels good when scratched, there is no pain with it.  I think it might even be seasonal for me, as I remember the last time I had it, it was shorts weather.  I can't remember if it coincided with a flare last time, but I am not flaring right now.  It's kind of splotchy on one leg and more dotted on the other leg.  Mostly on the inner lower calves, a bit on the ankles.






All of the online pictures of erythema nodosum kind of look like my picture, but I was under the impression that erythema nodosum was more of a nodule type of thing, which I have also had 2 or 3 times (once in the spring for sure.)  When I have had that - they were mostly on the shins and tops of my feet, and just like 12 on each leg.  I do have just ONE of those on one foot right now.





This rash doesn't seem at all like the other one.
Any idea?


----------



## soupdragon69

You using anything new on the creams, washing powder or foods front MBH?

Looks more like an allergic skin rash from what I can see.... especially if its very itchy, and not painful and has what look to be more like water blisters etc at times.


----------



## kello82

hmm mbh that does look a little bit like the rash i got in sept of last year. it started as a couple dots on my feet (but flat not raise) and then grew until my legs were covered.
also, it didnt itch, it burned. and it got way worse when i stood for long times rather than sitting. i came home from work (where i stand for hours on end) and just felt it being a little burny and i took of my jeans expecting just a little and i was covered in red from my thighs down. at this point they were not isolated dots, but all on top of each other- kinda splotchy.

edit: i moved the bit about the club toes to a diff thread. too out of place and i didnt want the original topic to be sidetracked


----------



## ErinDF

I get a variety of strange rash type things occassionally, I guess they are all immune related.  In addition, I had erythema nodossum once that started as little nodules and then kind of turned into a rash as it spread.  So it could be a variety of things.

Have you shown your doctor?
Erin


----------



## katiesue1506

The thing on your foot likes exactly like what I get on my arms and torso.. and like you, I will only get a one or two at a time.


----------



## Cookie

I have had that EXACT rash on my legs many times.  I get it in the spring time when I am outside and have shorts on.  When I was little, my mom took me to the doc and they said it was an allergic reaction.  At the time we thought it may be to strawberries, but have since determined it's not.  I think I mostly get it if I spend too much time in the sun.


----------



## RHOV

I've had erythema nodosum a few times. I think in general the nodes are bigger (mine were the penny to half-dollar sized), raised, and REALLY tender. They end up fading like a bruise over the course of a few weeks.

I also have an dry, itchy, scaly rash that look sort of like yours does, and I'm pretty sure it's related to Crohn's. I've tried cortisone and a bunch of different moisturizers, but nothing seems to clear it up.


----------



## Mark33180

You know iwas going to ask this myself i ahve noticed mine on the ankles i thought it was from working outside and the heat/sweat was causing it but.... guess i'll ask the doc about it. i'll post pics tonight to see if its the same thing or close to it.


----------



## BWS1982

I had milia issues BAD last year, but that was pred related, sorry MBH, I can't help with this one like the others can, especially Jan. 

Milia was disgusting, almost as bad as moonface issues, which is saying a lot. Got that **** on my face, neck, back, all over, looked like raw chicken skin had been sealed over the top third of my body.....


----------



## JillianB82

I get something very similar to that on my hands & arms. It starts off as a small patch & before I know it, the tops of my hands are covered. I've found that Eucerin cream works the best.


----------



## butt-eze

My skin has always been awful.  I would guess your rash has to do with your auto-immune disease.  I blame almost everything on Crohn's now


----------



## bethyd78

MBH
I get a rash very similiar on the bottoms  of my leg a lot of the time. I asked my doc about it and he says it is very common with Crohns patients. I use a prescription beta methasone on it he presribes. It seems to help a little bit
but it does seem to go away.
Bethyd78


----------



## My Butt Hurts

Yeah - it's completely gone now except a few little scars from scratching.  They usually fade away too.  Who knows what it was.  If I've had it about 6 times, and I've been diagnosed for 6 years - I'm saying it's a seasonal Crohn's thing.  Now I'll have to actually track and see if/when I get it again.  See you next year rash...


----------



## danman

I've often been asked by my Docs if I have had a rash. It seems like a common Crohn's sideffect.


----------



## Isolina

*Rash and Crohns*

:rosette1:Ileoresection-anastomosis 10/12/10. 
Small bowel obstruction 3/10.
Chemo Methotrexate injections, then 6MP. Presently on no treatment, my choice.

The rash came in the early spring 6-7 weeks after I stopped chemo. my jaw and right upper eyelid.
I went to a teaching medical university @ the center for advanced medicine Wash U in St. Louis- Specialist Dermatologist. He put me on Sulfasodium lotion...
getting better.

The best thing to do is to see a specialist.
:ghug:


----------



## chanel_loraine

The petechiae was my first manifestation of Crohn's disease earlier this year. When I went into the ER with horrible abdominal pain and the rashes, the docs were more interested in the crohn's and the petechiae fell to the wayside. They just recently came back within the last two months and with a vengeance! I went to see a hematologist and he diagnosed me with cutaneous vasculitis. But he also said that unfortunately he couldn't do anything for me. I would have to get a skin biopsy with a dermatologist and he would need to talk to my GI specialist as to what the next form of action would be. I think that they went away at first because I was on prednisone and tapered off. But once the pred was out of my system my petechiae came back. It's all over my legs, the tops of my feet, my torso, and my arms. It burns like all hell and I can't get any relief anywhere- calamine lotion isn't doing anything for me. Here are some pics:


----------



## David

chanel_loraine said:


> The petechiae was my first manifestation of Crohn's disease earlier this year.


Petechiae can be a symptom of vitamin C deficiency.


----------



## chanel_loraine

Very true. Fortunately the hematologist looked at all of my bloodwork and ruled that possibility out. Cutaneous vasculitis it is....


----------



## David

I apologize, I misunderstood.


----------



## 723crossroads

I have had the same rash on my legs and feet this spring as well and never had it before the crohn's. It itched like crazy and eventually faded, but some are still there. Also small red blood spots here and there around my face and chest area. Also itchy patches on my scalp. Must be psariosis of some sort.I have never experienced any of this before in my life, so I know it was the crohns. DXD Aug.2011.


----------

